# *Guy trimming tree with three ladders tied together



## Crazy88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I was on flickr today, and It looks like someone uploaded a picture of their dad trimming trees with two ladders tied together...WTF

Heres the link: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/smulholland/3456648619/in/set-72157606896603720/

I don't post much here, but I _had_ to post this when I saw it. I can't believe someone would actually do this!?!?! What an idiot!


----------



## CaveSaw (Apr 24, 2009)

*multi ladder*

Held together with tie straps and vice-grips. Hmmmm.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm Ive got a branch up in a tree that I cant reach. This gives me an idea.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2009)

Dang neighbors, Them thar pics is of me and cousin billy bob. Nosy neighbors must have slipped a camera in there.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't fix stupid. They will fall, get hurt, sue the ladder mfr. get big bucks so they can do more stupid things, future ladders will have big warning lables, and designed so you can't put a vise grip on them. Oh, and tie straps will be banned forever.


----------



## Ductape (Apr 24, 2009)

That guy is an idiot !!!!!

Everyone knows that when you tie ladders, tied to ladders, you ONLY use wooden ladders !!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 24, 2009)

Ductape said:


> That guy is an idiot !!!!!
> 
> Everyone knows that when you tie ladders, tied to ladders, you ONLY use wooden ladders !!!! :greenchainsaw:



AhhHAA! who is the idiot? You are supposed to nail them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Can't fix stupid. They will fall, get hurt, sue the ladder mfr. get big bucks so they can do more stupid things, future ladders will have big warning lables, and designed so you can't put a vise grip on them. Oh, and tie straps will be banned forever.


Nope, billy bob did not get hurt. he was using ductape before the straps. but he fell a couple of times ya know.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2009)

Ductape said:


> That guy is an idiot !!!!!
> 
> Everyone knows that when you tie ladders, tied to ladders, you ONLY use wooden ladders !!!! :greenchainsaw:


Geez fellows, why you guys be talkin bad about my family.lol


----------



## Raymond (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzAHp7SZeGc


----------



## WVwoodsman (Apr 24, 2009)

Now there's a perfect candidate for the Darwin award.


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 24, 2009)

The oddest part is that he probably thinks he's being rather clever. "I ain't payin' no [email protected]#^%ng tree service."


----------



## Kunes (May 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Dang neighbors, Them thar pics is of me and cousin billy bob. Nosy neighbors must have slipped a camera in there.



whooops. thought you wanted me to take pictures...


----------



## stihlhead (May 27, 2009)

*Wow!!*

S&S Ladder Logging? " Hold the :censored: ladder James, hold the.... hold the :censored::censored::censored: James tighten those :censored: vise grips, I'm :censored: falling James,James :censored: :censored:" It takes all kinds doesn't it?


----------

